# Telnet and ftp need login and password



## philt (Oct 25, 2007)

I have just fitted my cachecard (using latest drivers via Knoppix disk) and successfully pinged; however when I try to telnet or ftp (typing IP in internet explorer) it responds to telnet with "BusyBox on <none> login:" and ftp'ing, IE brings up a dialogue box for user name and password or anonymous login which doesn't work either; I've tried various t1v0 strings I'd seen elsewhere but no help. There's a distinct lack of anyone else asking this question so I presume I'm being very naive or stupid ...or is this a problem with Windows Vista (I *have* installed telnet client)? I presume its nothing to do with my other thread of possible hard disc errors / wrong kernel. Any ideas very much appreciated, Phil.


----------



## LampyDave (Sep 4, 2003)

Hi Phil,

My first impression is that you're accidentally trying to access something other than your TiVo. Are you absolutely sure that the IP address you gave the TiVo when you set it up is unique?

Try disconnecting the TiVo from the network, and try the ping and telnet again. I suspect it will still ping OK, and ask for the telnet password. In that case I would guess it's your adsl modem or router - they often have busybox on.

If so then you'll need to change the TiVo's IP address to a unique one - either by having the drive back out or networked to just one machine. If not then I'm confused - post back here and perhaps someone else will have another idea.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

FYI Your telnet prompt should be 

```
bash-2.02#
```
and FTP

```
C:\>ftp xxx.xxx.xx.xx
Connected to xxx.xxx.xx.xx.
220 You are in TiVo Mode.  No login necessary - hit enter at the prompts
User (xxx.xxx.xx.xx:(none)):
230 No Auth required for TiVo Mode.
ftp>
```
xxx's are your Tivo IP address


----------



## philt (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks guys; tivo and laptop on both plugged into hub with nothing else plugged in; when you say telnet prompt should be bash-2.02# I presume you mean this should appear, not that I should type this at the original command prompt (currently typing telnet 192.168.1.1); also I have only tried ftp by typing it in address bar of IE, not from command prompt - may try this later (at work now); many thanks again, Phil.


----------



## Automan (Oct 29, 2000)

busybox and 192.168.1.1 sounds like you are ftping your broadband router rather than your tivo box.

Automan.


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

philt said:


> when you say telnet prompt should be bash-2.02# I presume you mean this should appear, not that I should type this at the original command prompt (currently typing telnet 192.168.1.1);


Typing telnet 192.168.1.1 at the prompt is the right command. The window then clears to the bash prompt.
However I agree with Automan - the address ending in .1 looks like a router.
Usually IP addresses in home networks are sequential with the router taking the first entry.

I can't remember what the default IP in the cachecard installation is, but my guess is that is what you need to add after the telnet command.


----------



## philt (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks AMc - I left drivers at default IP when I installed them 2 months ago and looked up on internet to remind me what this was last night and hence found 192.168.1.1; as I said, I'm using an old hub with only my laptop and cachecard plugged into it, so don't see how it can be my router on a seperate network at home. Am having to take out hard drive to re copykernel so maybe I should alter IP address anyway (presume this is possible by rerunning NIC install CD from silicondust website)? Phil.


----------



## verses (Nov 6, 2002)

philt said:


> thanks AMc - I left drivers at default IP when I installed them 2 months ago and looked up on internet to remind me what this was last night and hence found 192.168.1.1


I'm really not 100% certain, but i though the cachecard defaulted to 192.168.1.200?

Ian


----------



## AMc (Mar 22, 2002)

philt said:


> only my laptop and cachecard plugged into it


You don't have a wireless access point nearby do you  ? Perhaps a neighbour?
I'd try the 200 address though I see from your other thread you need to pull the drive to run copykern - I would definitely rerun the cachecard installation and put a sticker on the back of the Tivo with the default gateway, IP address and subnet for future reference.


----------



## philt (Oct 25, 2007)

thanks - hub is not a wireless one! (I do have a wireless network running in the house but, as I say, no possiblity of connection there; presume rerunning NIC install will not affect anything detrimentally?


----------



## philt (Oct 25, 2007)

Verses - you're correct with your IP address for default - have reinstalled NIC at lunchtime but ran out of time to ping / test etc - silly me - Phil.


----------

